# Lyons Outdoor Games June 3-4th - Whitewater Creek Race, Freestyle, Slalom



## erdvm1 (Oct 17, 2003)

Hahahahahahahahaha

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uOWfDQz2e7g&sns=em


"It's ALL good"


----------



## erdvm1 (Oct 17, 2003)

Hahahahahabahahahahab

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uOWfDQz2e7g&sns=em


"It's ALL good"


----------



## SKeen (Feb 23, 2009)

Looks like it is going to be a great fest this year! I haven't been in a few years. 

I went to the website but couldn't figure out how to register for the creek race. How does this work?


----------

